# For Xuphor - ComeTurismO edition



## ComeTurismO (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Jul 20, 2013)

This creepy post brought to you by none other thaaaaaaaaaan
Comeitishapo


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 20, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> This creepy post brought to you by none other thaaaaaaaaaan
> Comeitishapo


 
I really don't see how it's creepy. Yes the first sentence did say that GBAtemp loves Zoe. But yes, it is true, we do. I know I over said I love you to her, but is saying it in this way creepy?


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jul 20, 2013)

Instead of a lock down, we can use this thread for gifts like a drawing!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 20, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> *I really don't see how it's creepy.* Yes the first sentence did say that GBAtemp loves Zoe. But yes, it is true, we do. I know I over said I love you to her, but is saying it in this way creepy?





Spoiler







































ಠ_ಠ


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jul 20, 2013)

soulx said:


> images


She liked it, confirmation?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2013)

It's like a 7 year old just discovered MS Paint.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 20, 2013)

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesey.

edit: Also, oooo look at the pwetty colours and shapes ;O;


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 20, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> It's like a 7 year old just discovered MS Paint.


 
I'M ONLY 13! 
I'M NOT SPOILED THAT MUCH TO KNOW HOW TO MAKE YOUR WACKY WEIRDY STUFF!
Anyhoo, at least this was made intentionally.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm getting artist block to actually make artwork for her.And to be honest, I don't see why I should.


----------



## Zorua (Jul 20, 2013)

Cum tourism pls
Cum tourism wot r u doing
Cum tourism stahp 
CUM TOURISM PLS STAHP


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jul 20, 2013)

Zorua said:


> Cum tourism pls
> Cum tourism wot r u doing
> Cum tourism stahp
> CUM TOURISM PLS STAHP



Childhood=ruined.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 20, 2013)

I know you mean well. But this is too fucking much.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 20, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


>


 
Paint is easy to use right?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 20, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Paint is easy to use right?


 
No shit sherlock, being a 13 year old I have no idea on how to photoshop or use any advanced technical programs or whatever. It's kind of corny to say, but making this was an intention of mine, coming to the fact of how I care and how broken I am hearing what Xuphor is going through. You guys are just sick who cares about this content was used in what program. And Yepi, your Bieber thred was hilarious!


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 20, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> No shit sherlock, being a 13 year old I have no idea on how to photoshop or use any advanced technical programs or whatever. It's kind of corny to say, but making this was an intention of mine, coming to the fact of how I care and how broken I am hearing what Xuphor is going through. You guys are just sick who cares about this content was used in what program. And Yepi, your Bieber thred was hilarious!


 
Google is your friend, you should use it ya know?
And yes, my Bieber ''thred'' was probably the best one around EoF


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 20, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Google is your friend, you should use it ya know?
> And yes, my Bieber ''thred'' was probably the best one around EoF


 
So you're just basically saying that making something that was made from Windows is crappy? I'm not wasting my time replying to you, and if you seriously have a problem its best if you just stay out of it.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 20, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> So you're just basically saying that making something that was made from Windows is crappy? I'm not wasting my time replying to you, and if you seriously have a problem its best if you just stay out of it.


 
Hey, its the intention that counts, and I'm saying from Windows, I'm saying from Paint, there are a lot of other programs out there (Such as PhotoScape - Freeware) who are great at image creating/editing.
And I do have a problem, however I am not gonna discuss this here so I don't waste time.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 20, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> -snip- It's kind of corny to say, but making this was an intention of mine.


 
Just because you can do something, doesn't mean you should.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 20, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Just because you can do something, doesn't mean you should.


 
And just because you don't find this thread or picture good, doesn't mean you should comment on it.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 20, 2013)

Why you guys all bothering the guy.... He means well.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm sure you mean well, but you've been going about it in the absolute worst way possible. You feel for her, I get that, and believe me, we all do, but your behavior is getting way out of line here. You're practically harassing Xuphor at this point - when you're not just blatantly fishing for attention.

When so many people are asking you to stop, maybe, just maybe, you should listen. Take a step back and calm down. Making an ass out of yourself and making a mockery of Xuphor's very real, very serious situation helps no one.

Seriously, cut it out.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I'm sure you mean well, but you've been going about it in the absolute worst way possible. You feel for her, I get that, and believe me, we all do, but your behavior is getting way out of line here. You're practically harassing Xuphor at this point - when you're not just blatantly fishing for attention.
> 
> When so many people are asking you to stop, maybe, just maybe, you should listen. Take a step back and calm down. Making an ass out of yourself and making a mockery of Xuphor's very real, very serious situation helps no one.
> 
> Seriously, cut it out.


 
You just ninja'ed me. Thank you for saying that,

I'd like to add something here as well.
While, ComeTurismO, you mean well There's still a line to draw.
Xuphor doesn't want to be remembered as "the member with an intense medical condition" in here, and making another thread about it is not only giving a larger coverage of the situation, but also comes with a mild annoyance. And she definitely doesn't want that.

We GET that you mean well and WE GET that you want her to feel better, but sometimes, there are times when you just have to sit back and wait. Or else, you're just gonna make it worse.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 20, 2013)

Whatever, no I am not harassing her or at all, I have respect for her. I'm cutting it out now, and it's just pissing me off that you all.. Agh, forget it, said it a lot of times. I'm getting a mod to lock the thread.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 20, 2013)

I just watched a video that can accurately describe what everyone thinks you're doing CT


I respect how much you care Turismo, but you know Xuphor said many times that she doenst want attention/charity and you know, to be reminded all the time of whats coming.
Your heart is pure, so pure it appears to be creepy looool


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 20, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I just watched a video that can accurately describe what everyone thinks you're doing CT
> 
> 
> I respect how much you care Turismo, but you know Xuphor said many times that she doenst want attention/charity and you know, to be reminded all the time of whats coming.
> Your heart is pure, so pure it appears to be creepy looool








soulx said:


> Spoiler





Spoiler






soulx said:


>








soulx said:


> ಠ_ಠ


 
Describes absolutely everything. Anyway, I'm done on the subject.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 20, 2013)

The thing is, this all looks very very strange from the perspective of an online user, because we're assuming you two don't directly know each other. A lot of us see that you mean well, but you're still quite young, and you have a very different view of this matter. It's really sweet that you care about someone, but a lot of us are most likely worried about your behavior because it can be seen as creeperish. What this looks like to some people is that you're just kicking her when she's at a low point, and the constant "I love you"-esque messages and attention showering just makes it worse.

How would I know? My best friend is a terminally ill patient and he's only got a month left. Random person basically heard about the issue, and sent him a picture of the graduation at the university, and he told me in confidence that he was really upset about it because he should have been walking with them. The same thing is sort of happening here. While it's nice that you care about someone like this, it's best to just step back, and not give even more attention to an already serious issue.  You're still quite young and have a lot to learn about the ways of the world, especially in regard to social affairs. Things that look acceptable might not be so to another person.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 20, 2013)




----------

